# Who makes stuffed artichokes?



## CarolPa (Dec 29, 2017)

I first had stuffed artichokes at a friend's home years ago.  I bought 2 artichokes yesterday and am going to try stuffing them tomorrow.  I watched several Youtube videos.  Everyone has their own technique.  How to clean and prepare them is pretty basic.  The stuffing can be different.  I think I'm just going to go with basic bread crumbs, cheese and olive oil.  What are your favorites and what tips can you give me?  Some people cleaned them and steamed them a bit before stuffing, others just cleaned them and stuffed them and then cooked them.  This is something DH isn't going to go near!!  LOL


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 29, 2017)

My favorite stuffed artichokes is when someone else makes them for me, because they are a pain in the butt to make.

That being said, my dad hasn't made them in years , so basically Im it !!

No written recipe, just fly by the seat of my pants, similar but not the same each time.

Trim the artichokes, cut off stem, and the tip of the artichoke,  Then I cut off the tips of the remaining leaves ( soI dont get pricked while eating them)
I usually use a soup spoon to hollow out the center, by removing the center seal leaves and thistle/ choke part down to the heart.

As for the stuffing/ filling.

I finely chop up some onions and mushrooms 
Sautee in olive oil until cooked 
Add either chopped tomatoes ( or some tomato sauce) and cook until all broken down.
I then add Italian bread crumbs ( enough so its a stuffing like consistency) 
Finally, I add a decent amount of parmesan cheese, mix until completely blended.

Consistency is stuffing like.
I then load up the center, and in each individual leaf ( the best i could).

Place them on one of those cheap, metal foldable/ unfordable steaming contraptions.
in a pot filled with about an inch or two of water.
Steam for about 40 minutes or until a leaf comes out relatively easy.

Best eaten when allowed to cool to room temperatures.
Easier to handle, and the stuffing is a firmer consistency.

Ive also done the same with thanksgiving stuffing.
Just finely diced the veggies ( carrots, celery, onions, mushrooms)
Sauteed, plain bread crumbs, some kind of liquid / broth to get right consistency.
Sage, thyme, parsley ( Typical Thanksgiving herbs and spices)
And stuff as above 
I called them My stuffing stuffed artichokes.

Obviously salt and pepper to taste.


I once went to a wedding, where they served stuffed artichokes as an appetizer, but the artichoke was cut in 1/2 lengthwise, then the center was cleaned out and only the center was stuffed.
It was a much simpler, less labor involved way to do it.
but when serving 200 guests, I ant imagine doing it any other way .


----------



## msmofet (Dec 29, 2017)

I do stuffed artichokes in the Instant Pot (pressure cooker). It is so quick and easy that way. Here's the recipe for the stuffing etc.

*Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Stuffed Artichokes*


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 30, 2017)

Great replies!  I never though of using chopped sauteed mushrooms in the stuffing.  I like mushrooms in just about everything.

And I also never thought of the Instant Pot.  I have an electric pressure cooker that is not an IP, but same basic system.  

I will be making them today, since we got several inches of snow overnight and probably won't be going out, plus it's freezing out there!!  Furnace is getting a good workout.  Can't wait to see the gas bill.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 30, 2017)

Deanie's Restaurant in New Orleans makes stuffed artichokes. You can order them online for ten bucks each.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 6, 2018)

That looks pretty good!  

By the time I got to my artichokes they were dried out too much for stuffing.  I did cook them and eat the delicious heart, though.  I will buy some more and make sure to stuff them right away.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 6, 2018)

Love artichokes, heres just a seasoned bread stuffing.







[/IMG]


----------

